# Lirc mit Igor-usb Treiber

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich will gerade mein System updaten.

Leider will lirc nicht so richtig:

ich benutze:

```

app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2  USE="X -debug -doc -hardware-carrier -transmitter" LIRC_DEVICES="igorplugusb 

```

dmesg | grep lirc bringt:

```
dmesg | grep lirc

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61 

lirc_igorplugusb: USB remote driver for LIRC v0.2

lirc_igorplugusb: Jan M. Hochstein <hochstein@algo.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de>

lirc_dev: lirc_register_driver: sample_rate: 100

lirc_igorplugusb[2]: Ing. Igor Cesko, Copyright(c) 2003 IgorPlug-USB (AVR) on usb2:2

usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_igorplugusb

lirc_igorplugusb[2]: usb remote disconnected

```

dann gibt es auch kein /dev/lirc*

Gibt es da was besonderes zu beachten?

Steige jetzt mal auf 2.6.33 um.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe den Fehler mal eingegrenzt.

Liegt daran, daß sich lirc nicht mit Kernel 2.6.33-gentoo übersetzen läßt.

```

make -j10 -j1 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= all 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6'

Making all in drivers

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers'

Making all in lirc_dev

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev'

cp ./../lirc_dev/Module*.symvers .

cp: cannot stat `./../lirc_dev/Module*.symvers': No such file or directory

make[3]: [lirc_dev.o] Error 1 (ignored)

mv Makefile Makefile.automake

cp ./../Makefile.kernel Makefile

CPPFLAGS="" CFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="" \

   make -C /usr/src/linux/ SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev modules \

      KBUILD_VERBOSE=1

make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo'

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/.tmp_versions/*

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/.lirc_dev.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -include include/generated/autoconf.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -mtune=generic -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -DIRCTL_DEV_MAJOR=61 -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/../.. -I/usr/src/linux//include/ -I/usr/src/linux//drivers/media/video/  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_dev)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_dev)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/.tmp_lirc_dev.o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:35:28: Fehler: linux/autoconf.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c:72:

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h: In Funktion »lirc_buffer_init«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h:88: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 1 von »kfifo_alloc« erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h:88: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 3 von »kfifo_alloc«  erzeugt Ganzzahl von Zeiger ohne Typkonvertierung

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h:88: Warnung: Zuweisung erzeugt Zeiger von Ganzzahl ohne Typkonvertierung

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h: In Funktion »lirc_buffer_read«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h:185: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »kfifo_get«

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h: In Funktion »lirc_buffer_write«:

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h:206: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »kfifo_put«

distcc[18281] ERROR: compile /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c on localhost failed

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.o] Fehler 1

make[4]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo'

make[3]: *** [lirc_dev.o] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4694:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3674:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-       LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6'

```

Habe ich das was beim Kernel erstellen falsch gemacht?

G. R.

----------

## astaecker

Bekannter Fehler, siehe Fehlerbericht #301321.

----------

